# Yao set to return (soon)!!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3613501.html



> Yao now?
> Rockets center Yao Ming, out since Dec. 18, said he was close to returning to the court. He indicated he could be back within the week.
> 
> "I'm 80 percent right now," Yao said. "All I have to do is get my conditioning back and get ready to play."
> ...


FINALLY!

From the same article:



> Smashing good cake
> Rockets forward Tracy McGrady delivered a video birthday message to his daughter, Layla, with the Rockets' mascot bringing her a cake. He said he would not appreciate if the mascot did his usual bit, intentionally tripping with the cake to smack it into the birthday girl's face.
> 
> <b>"I would have to go Antonio Davis on him," McGrady said</b>


:rofl:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3613501.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like this is a translation of the Sina article, in which Yao also said his agility and hop were back to the same and his strength had improved significantly (he did a lot of workout in the past month)


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

This is some great news.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

SWEET!!!

Ok everybody, from your PC's all together now:

YAO MING!
YAO MING, YAO MING, YAO MING!
YAO MING!
YAO MING!

Come On!!!!!!!!!

YAO MING!
YAO MING, YAO MING, YAO MING!
YAO MING!
YAO MING!

I can't see you!

YAO MING!
YAO MING, YAO MING, YAO MING!
YAO MING!
YAO MING!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

:banana: hammer time


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

nfire: Yao Mingy toe dance everyone.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> nfire: Yao Mingy toe dance everyone.


better yet, the mcgrady back spasm dance














































:rofl:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Ming in his special-designed Reebok shoes, practicing prior to the Timberwolves game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Ming passed his medical. Feburary 1 will probably be his target date of return.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3618986.html 


> Blood tests on Rockets center Yao Ming showed no complications in the treatment of his toe infection.
> 
> The team is still targeting Wednesday for his return, though that timetable could be as contingent on the time prescribed after that type of surgery and treatment as his current condition. Yao has been going through workouts for more than a week.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao Ming passed his medical. Feburary 1 will probably be his target date of return.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3618986.html


good so in february we are allowed to win games again


----------

